# How much should my puppy weigh/eat?



## sarauscher (Jan 30, 2005)

Hi all! 

We hot a GSD puppy last week. She is 10 weeks old now. (We also have a 3yo GSD). She eats very well, in fact seems to be hungry all the time. We are feeding Diamond Puppy food, and feed her about 2/3 cup three times per day. Based on weighing her at home, she is about 11-12 pounds. She was 9.1 pounds at the vet the breeder took her to 8 days ago. Is this an appropriate weight gain? Should I feed her more at each feeding? There was a Golden Retriever puppy about the same age as her at a baseball game last night and she was much bigger than our pup. They are within a couple days of age of each other. 

Thanks for any advice!

Sheryl


----------



## ardavis324 (Jan 14, 2008)

That sounds like good weight gain to me. From what I have learned, the slower the better really, as long as its not due to sickness. The amount you are feeding her is close to what I have been feeding Rajko for his first 3 weeks (he's 11wks old now).


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Here you have weight growth chart that can be useful.

http://www.nwk9.com/weight_height.htm 

I'm trying to do the same with height, soif you want to volunteer with your pup you can see this thread 
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=672057&page=1&gonew=1#UNREAD


----------



## KCandMace (Apr 8, 2008)

We weigh the pups every Wednesday to keep track of their growth. We just hop on the scale at home with the pups in our arms. On average the pups are gaining 2 lbs a week.


----------

